# Lizzie and Spot are here



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Well it was a long day and a stinky ride home but we are here and here are the pictures.

Lizzie has surpassed my expectations. She is awesome and huge, they took such great care of her. To look at her now you would have never known that at 5 mo she only weighed 15 lbs and was the size of a 2 month old. I couldnt lift her so I bet she is 50lbs. Oh and she is bigger than the buck I got today and they are the same age. Granted he has been in deep rut and is thin from running the fence line.

I couldnt get a picture of Spots face as he had been in a crate for 14 hours and wouldnt take his head out of the hay. He was real glad to be home and out of that crate.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very pretty!! And from what I can see - what a handsome man!!! Congrats!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Wow she has grown! Jasmine weights under 10 pounds and was born in June so that puts her at 7 months. I'm holding out hope that we'll have a Lizzie in her. She is my only kid by Lark so I'd hate to pet her out. She was noticeably smaller than her sister and her half brother was huge. So it was just Jasmine like that. Fingers crossed she fills out!

Lizzie looks great! Congrats on getting them back!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm so glad you got her back! She has turned out to be a big girl! And Spot looks as though his name suits him..lol


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY pretty girl!!!!  And spots looks beautiful too!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, they are very flashy girls! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

awwwwwwww....she is so pretty...


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

KW Farms said:


> Wow, they are very flashy girls! Congrats!


Actually the spotted one is a buck I just got today.


----------



## DopeyOpie (Jan 5, 2009)

Lizzie is very pretty! I love Spots... well, spots :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok ... "getting them back' :? am I forgetting something or did something happen while I was on Vaca?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> ok ... "getting them back' :? am I forgetting something or did something happen while I was on Vaca?


 :shrug: Lost now after being gone so long. Stacey there is a post somewhere about me getting the chance to take back a doeling I gave away due to her being so small. But Spot however is the buck I purchased. I just happened to get the on the same day so combined the post with pictures.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes I am feeling VERY lost *pout* I am STILL reading through posts :sigh: It has been a couple hours now, I may just call it quits soon and just hang with the fam (but I have been doing that all week :wink: )


Congrats on the goats -- forgot to say that in the first post I think


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

trob1 said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > ok ... "getting them back' :? am I forgetting something or did something happen while I was on Vaca?
> ...


 BTW... Didn't you say you were getting two from that lady... two Does? Or maybe I am lost as well :?


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope I did not get her pygmy buddy. Hubby said he didnt think I needed to get her, that I should stick with the Nigerians.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh... I am sorry Teresa :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh thats sad, but I am sure it is for the best.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Lizzie is a very nice looking girl! And that buck is so flashy with all those spots. Congrats on getting them home!


----------

